# Autotrail Cheyenne 840



## mota-oma

Hi All, Just wondered if any of you have an Autotrail Cheyenne 840 .... perhaps you could pass on you comments good or bad. Any probs with length, access to sites etc etc. Any help much appreciated. :lol: :roll: 




lympic:


----------



## mota-oma

Afternoon All, I take it that the Autotrail Cheyenne 840 is not that popular then :!: :?: 
O.K.....in that case can any of you Autotrail owners give me any feedback at all on the make.....what is the general view....good....bad....indifferent ?? :roll: 
Thanks


----------



## desertsong

Hi Mota Oma,

We've ordered an 840 at the end of last year. As we needed some special modifications on it, it has taken longer than expected for it to be ready and delivery is this week.

As it will take some time to get used to it, I can't tell you anything right now, but maybe in a couple of months we will know the good, the bad and the ugly. 

We chose it for particular needs. Also for the build quality of Autotrail as it seemed more robust and more upmarket than most of the competition. It came down to that and a Burstner. We wanted an extra wide door. Autotrail said yes and Burstner, (or the salesman), said no. 

The seperate bedroom with two single beds and proper doors was a factor as we have a disabled child who needs an independent space and privacy. Also the end bathroom is a big plus. I don't like the bathroom next to the kitchen and the lounge.

As to their popularity I couldn't say. I've noticed one other person on here who has one, but I've never seen one on the road. 

We had a test drive in an Autotrail Mohican with a tag axle, same vehicle but six inches shorter with a different layout, it drove like a car, just had to take it easy on bends and corners.

I might be able to tell you more later. I think in chosing a vehicle like this, it will depend a lot on what you need it to do for you.

Best of luck, sorry I can't be more helpful for the moment.

MC


----------



## mota-oma

Hi All  
Just wanted to say thanks to MonsieurClee-mong for replying to my post. Sorry i have taken so long to get back but had a 'very mini break'.
We have also ordered our 840 :lol: - in fact last November - delivery should have been end Feb...then beginning March....then 7th April.....then this week.......now PROBABLY next week !!!    I won't hold my breath. Has yours arrived on time? I do hope so - enjoy  Agree with all your points but as you say 'only time will tell'. Called into Peterborough and had an hour sitting in same model again....still think it will suit (good job!)

Nice to meet a few of you at Peterborough...shame we didn't have longer. Newbury maybe.

Mary


----------



## desertsong

Hello Mary,

Thanks for the reply, it was worth the wait.

I hope I can say the same about my Auto-trail Cheyenne 840. Remember Auto-trail... the people who say on their web site, "Going places together."... Well, we're not going anywhere yet.

The script we have is almost identical to yours, Mota-oma, you must've raided my computer or something. We ordered ours on 14th November with an expected delivery in March. Then it became the end of March, no panic, we'll wait, as long as it'll come for Easter. We were promised it would.

March 23rd, it became the 7th April, Don't wory we were told, you'll still have it for Easter. 

7th April also came and went, no apology, no courtesy call, no information. Nothing.

Then it became "definitely next week." Last Tuesday it became "definitely the end of the week". This Monday it became next week again. 

You know what, much as we spent a long time looking for a vehicle before finding this, I really don't even care anymore. Since we ordered it, we've seen many similar layout vehicles.

Funny how your script and mine is so close. Hard to decide if lightening does really strike twice in the same place or what.

I have been told by the dealer that the hold up is because they are waiting for an extension for the exhaust. It seems Auto-trail are not aware of how long their vehicles are. In the whole of the UK with all the Kwikfits and exhaust places, Fiat dealers and millions of long wheel base Ducato vans out there, what do they do for an exhaust extension?

But then, maybe I'm just gullible, or Auto-trail think I am.

Customer service? It seems this expression has never reached the ears of motorhome manufactures yet. If I was to delay payment as long as they delay delivery, you can be sure you'd here them screaming loudly. 

Happy motoring

MC


----------



## 95384

We bought a 2006 Apache 700. Most of it is brilliant. A few niggles that the dealer has sorted, but it now seems we have a very small leak coming from somewhere that is only identifiable from some staining on the passenger roof liner. Never enough of a leak to cause a drip, so it is proving problematic to find. I'm sure it will be resolved eventually and I would still buy another Autotrail. It just seems overall more solid than its price/size competion. Nothing specific, but just lots of little small touches that have been well thought out and well constructed (except the fridge catch)


----------



## 95531

Hello Mota-Oma,just read your post.We have had our 840 for seven weeks now and we are delighted with it.We have just returned from Portugal,it has now done over 5K.As you know,every van is a compromise,but I can say that this van is absolutely perfect for us,we have had six new Auto-trails,all tag axle,we do not use the sat nav,we already have dayton 550,and we have never used the free view as we have an oyster vision,the twin beds mean I can have a long lie while 'the boss' gets on with her chores,the end toilet is perfect,the shower could be more spacious,there is acres of storage space,the lounge is great,if I was ordering one today I would make sure it had the sietz windows,not the polyplastic.we have the hi-line(for the grandchildren)I know you will be very happy with your van,should you wish to know anything in particular just let me know,best of luck with your 840,regards,seamus.


----------



## mota-oma

M.C. 
We ordered ours on the 5/11/05 - so we have been waitinglonger than you :!: :!: I am sure that the wait will be worthwhile, even though i am on tenderhooks every time the phone rings....just MIGHT be the dealer to say he has it. By the way we were told the hold up was because of a wait on the upholstery :!: 

bb695
Thanks for your input - its good to hear what other owners think of the brand. Hope you get your problem sorted soon. I keep hearing about this fridge catch - is this on the standard fridge, large fridge or both ?

PaddyWhack
Hi, Glad someone out there already owns one :lol: 
SIX new Autotrails :?: :?: :roll: Were you looking for the right layout or do you just like new motorhomes? When did you order yours ?
Must admit we had the same thoughts about the shower (would have been better with a circular one), also the wash basin could have been a little larger. If all of your 'vans have been tag axle i presume that you have not found a problem with length, Fiat engine, fwd etc. @ moment we have a 23' twin wheel rwd transit (no probs at all) - so are a little dubious - but both liked layout and build quality of Autotrail ( I am having the door between the kitchen and bedroom opening into the bedroom though and not into the kitchen). 
I JUST WANT MY VAN ................NOW  :evil: 

Mary


----------



## desertsong

Hello all,

Five minutes after my last posting, I got a call from the dealer to say it is ready and will be with us next week.

Good to see all the Auto-trail owners I've read about have positive experiences, (apart from a few about the fridge catch). I agree about the build quality, it does seem that bit nicer and more robust than most. Our problem was mainly delays with no information.

We look forward to it next week and will keep you posted,

regards
MC


----------



## 95531

Hello again Mota-oma,we ordered our van in September 05 for collecting on March 1st.Would you believe Brownhills called us two weeks early to come and pick it up,that's got to be a first for BH,we turned down their kind offer of course and collected it on 1st of March,so 06 reg! No probs with length,fwd etc Mary,except on the French tolls and the ferries,so I just avoid the tolls and tell blatant lies re length on the ferries,only been caught once,the mrs swears my nose gets longer as we approach the ferry port! We change our van every year,last three were Arapaho's,one before that was a Dakota,we did not like it so only kept it three months!We were in that same van at Pb,I wish we had walked past it now,we noticed the bedroom door now opens inwards,herself is a little peeved as she would have preferred our's like that,you can't win.regards,seamus.


----------



## mota-oma

:lol: Glad you have had that all important phone call M.C. - I have my fingers crossed for you that all goes well and on time from now on. Let me know how you get on & when it arrives :!: 

PaddyWhack - can i ask what length you quote when booking the ferry, I will have to book in the very near future, for August - What will I realistically get away with quoting ?
The 840 that we went into at P'Borough still had the door opening into the kitchen, so i don't think they have been changed at the moment (although they may be in the near future). We specified that we wanted the door changed and they agreed, along with removable carpets and a bigger fridge freezer. (If the van you saw had a door hung the other way I do hope it wasn't ours, especially after all that rain :!:  :evil: 
At least it is good to see that you have stuck to Autotrails for so many/long, that goes a long way in recommendations. :lol: 

Mary


----------



## 95531

Mota-Oma,the van we saw at PB definately had the bedroom door opening into the bedroom,mrs p spotted it straight off,cannot remember the dealers but it was one of the first as you entered the show. Regarding van size,the trick is to book in advance,that way it's a 'drive straight on' I usually declare 24ft, sometimes a cheeky 7 mtr,depending on how much I've had to drink,the more I've had the cheekier I get,just kidding mary,I usually tell them 24 ft.If you go with P&O I believe size does not matter,should I be saying that on a family forum? Hope you have your van by next week,good luck,seamus.


----------



## RainDancer

*Autotrail 840*

Hello mota-oma and everybody else

Only just read your thread I have been away in my 840 for the past 2 weeks. What can I say about the best van I have owned, thats about it I suppose. Honestly it has been NO problem at all, some owners of Autotrails and of other makes do have problems , luckily I have not had anything wrong. I ordered mine at the York show in September 2004 and received it August 2005. The reason for the long delay was that I did not want the 1st or 2nd runs I wanted the 3rd run any problems with new style vans are usually sorted by the 3rd run. If anyone would like any info on the van please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## mota-oma

Evening All :lol: 

Thanks for all of your reply's - all looking promising. Glad to hear that you have had no teething problems 'RainDancer' - lets hope we can say the same when it finally arrives. Our dealer did tell us they had heard from Autotrail last week and our 'van IS finished BUT with all the shows etc. they have no available transport to deliver it !!!!! This makes the delay even worse :roll: :roll: 

Can anyone tell me what the Cheyenne 840 is classed as on the toll roads in France? (28' Twin axle) :?: 

M.C. Is that 7m with the scooter rack :?: :!:


----------



## desertsong

Hello folks,

Good to see that all's well that ends well, although it's not quite finihsed. Mind you, I prefer all's well that begins well, and stays that way.

Raindancer, it's reassuring to see your experience and hopefully we will follow soon.

Mary, I didn't understand your last point about 7m and scooter rack, I think that was Paddywhack.

Anyway, hope all goes well for you next week. One good thing I realised is that the problem was not the dealer. For a while I did not know the source of the problem.

MC


----------



## mota-oma

Hi,
Yes sorry M.C.  It was RainDancer - i was trying to be funny as R.D said that he only quoted 7m on ferries :!: :roll:


----------



## mota-oma

Its me again - i will get it right soon   It was PaddyWhack to whom i was referring about the 7m :roll: :roll: 
Must have started on the wine too early :lol:


----------



## RainDancer

Hello everybody

Just picked up this thread again and I spotted the bit about booking in ferries at 7.00 metres. I do know of an Autotrailer who booked a ferry Tracker length which was OK on the ferry but when he got to the site which was in with the booking he was allocated a Tracker size pitch this was in Italy. It caused a bit of a problem. Is it really worth the risk. I have a booking with Norfolkline for my 840 which is 8.5 metres long for £98.00 return. I hope everybody enjoys their 840's as much as I do. Keep us all posted as to the outcome.


----------



## mota-oma

Hi All,  

Thanks for that R'Dancer. All these tips help - I will certainly look into Norfolkline when booking our crossing. :lol: 

Phoned our dealer again yesterday, as i hadn't heard anything since last week when i phoned... (shouldn't they be phoning me :?: :evil: ). They told me that our 840 is due down to them late today, we will go and check that alterations etc have been done as we requested, but will then have to leave 'van with them for another 7 - 10 days for them to PDI it and add alarm, extra sockets etc. ..... I will keep you posted on the outcome....I just hope that i get a call to say it has arrived today :!: 

M.C. Has yours arrived ?

Mary


----------



## RainDancer

Hello mota-oma

I bet you are getting more and more excited as the days go by, not long to wait now but it will seem like ages. I had to wait for mine to have the extra bits put on like an alarm. The extra sockets I did myself being in the trade. Still at it putting bits on the latest items were satellite dish and torgtech micro chip to boost horsepower and torque. It went from 126BHP to 152 helps on the long hills in 5th gear. I am looking forward to your next installment to the story.


Bye for now


----------



## desertsong

Hi All,

Raindancer, happy to see you've got yours and no teething problems. You must feel good about it. 

I'm intrigued about torgtech. If you don't mind me asking, what is it, how do you fit it and what does it cost?

I just got a call two hours ago to say ours will definitely be here on Monday. Now it might be first thing in the morning if it comes overnight or it could be late afternoon if it's en route during the day. Can't wait, feel like it's Xmas. It's taken so long that I'm sure nobody believes these things exist. I'll let you know when it comes. 

Good luck to you all,
MC


----------



## Scotjimland

MonsieurClee-mong said:


> ours will definitely be here on Monday. Now it might be first thing in the morning if it comes overnight or it could be late afternoon if it's en route during the day. Can't wait, feel like it's Xmas.


And I bet you don't sleep Sunday night ... :wink:


----------



## desertsong

Hello there folks,

Jim, you're dead right. I'll be awake all night then fall asleep cream crackered about seven in the morning. 

Wille


----------



## mota-oma

:hello1: :hello1: :hello1: :hello1: :hello1: :hello1: :hello1: :hello1: 

Hi All ...............I'm sooooooooooooo excited !!!!!!! It is at the dealers !!!!!!

No phone call.......so i called just before they closed.........YES YES YES. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Going tomorrow morning to view and make sure all alterations have been done at factory..... then got to leave it for alarm, pdi, etc etc to be done  ........ but its getting closer.
Just had to share this with you....it seems as if we have been waiting forever.

Keep in touch.................Mary :blob7: :blob7:


----------



## desertsong

Hi Mary, :multi: :multi::multi:
:multi:
Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!:multi:

I can understand your joy/ relief. Let us know how you get on with it. It's almost as long as giving birth.

I feel good for you,

MC


----------



## RainDancer

Hello Everybody

Well I suppose I will not be the only 840 out there now. I am happy for both MC and mota-oma. I hope the time will fly by and you both get as much enjoyment as possible. MC you asked about Torqtec have a look at http://www.torqtec.com/ it should explain everything. It's very easy to fit all you need is a pair for cutters for the tyrapps and a 10mm spanner. It fits on the pressure sensor connection and just plugs in, its only half an hours job. It's basically a plug and play item. It increases BHP and torque and can reduce fuel consumpsion. You get more torque when you need it such as pulling up hills, it reduces the amout of down gear changing. The other option is to have the short 5th gear fitted by a Fiat dealer but this is a permanant option . The Torqtec costs about £400 but you can remove it and put it on another identical engine in mins. Hope this helps. I will keep a look out for this thread to see how you both get on, If you need any more info just ask.

Bye for now :indian:


----------



## desertsong

Hi Raindancer,

Thanks for the quick reply and the link on the Torqtech. Sounds good. I'll look into that and keep you in the picture,

regards for now

MC


----------



## RainDancer

Hello MC

You are welcome to the info I hope it helped. I have just had a thought which may help you and any other Autotrailer out there. Are you aware that all new Autotrails have central locking. I thought it was a good idea until I pushed down the buttons in the cab which locked the doors, what I forgot was that the side door also locks. Anyway I went out of the side door and closed it behind me as you would. I heard a click and I knew what I had done , YES I had locked myself out with the keys inside, Luckily the front near side locker was open so I had to wriggle through and unlock the van. I have only done it once trouble is it was on a rally I was running and every body was watching. Always make sure you have a Key. You learn by your mistakes.

Bye for now


----------



## mota-oma

:lol: Hi All,
Well its there and we have seen it :!: :hello1: :hello1: 
Alarm being fitted today. Extra sockets etc etc fitted on mon / tues. Vehicle booked in to be P.D.I. checked on wednesday. Habitation P.D.I. on thursday. COLLECTION ON FRIDAY :blob7: :blob7: :blob7: (Fingers and everything else crossed !) Then down to Poole to have towbar fitted on Monday.

R'Dancer thanks for tip about central locking - i will make sure hubby knows about this - i will also tell him how to get back in :!: :!: 
Alsointerested to read about the 'torqtec' - we have been looking into this type of product (unfortunately do not know too much about them - but we are learning) I know he was reading up on the 'turbo boost' that advertises in m.c. mags. - any one know anything about these :?: :?: Also suspect that 'warranty issues' may be at stake with some products. Lots of research needed.

M.C. Do hope your 'van arrives ok on Monday - fingers crossed for you - let us know a.s.a.p. 'cos i'm excited for you now :blob7: :blob7: Have you got to leave yours at the dealers for any extras to be fitted ?

By the way, i have had to sort out the insurance cover note today and although we are transfering our present insurance onto it, and paying the difference, the insurance actually works out to £558.00 per year - just wondering how this compares with both of yours. Good or Bad - i have no idea.

All the best Mary :lol: :lol:


----------



## desertsong

Well done, Mary,

I bet you feel good now after all that time. If something's worth having it's worth waiting for. Good point of Raindancer about the door lock. I'll remember that. 

As we have a disabled daughter, we're having an extra wide door fitted to get a wheelchair through using a winch and ramps. We have a few extra things to add like extra sockets for her equipment and lap belts etc.

I've fixed a point in my mind two weeks hence and blotted out everything in between, it's the only way to deal with the wait. It's getting unbearable. 

About the insurance, I don't know yet what the final figure will be, but the quotes we had before were around what you mention or a little bit more with unlimited mileage and European cover. I'll let you know what the eventual figure is.

Best of luck to you all,

MC


----------



## desertsong

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 
Hello Everybody, especially Mary and Raindancer,

Just to let you know as promised, our 840 arrived this afternoon. Looks good, as expected, a long wait but worth it.

Tomorrow, we'll sort out the extra bits of work and we should be boiling the kettle in it this time next week,

Tea anybody?

 

MC


----------



## Scotjimland

Wonderful stuff .. congratulations Willie, looking forward to hearing all about it.. with a few pics of course :wink: 

Jim


----------



## mota-oma

=D> =D> =D> 

Hi All - Sorry to have taken a while to reply but it was my Granddaughters 8th birthday - so had to go 'partying' :lol: :!: 

I am really pleased for you and your family M.C......I have been wondering all day whether it arrived as they said. Likewise - i am sure the wait has been worthwhile - and we will all, hopefully, find it meets our expectations / needs. Watch this space :!: :!: 

We have some good friends that also have a disabled daughter and are thinking of changing from a caravan to a motorhome - so i will be waiting for feedback from you as to how it is all working out with the 840.

Ours is all on track at the moment for pick up on Friday - so fingers crossed :roll: :roll: Keep in touch - love hearing all the replys / updates. 

Mary :blob7: :blob7: :blob7:


----------



## mota-oma

:hello1: :hello1: :hello1: 

Hi All, Just to let you know that we picked the 840 up as planned on Friday - delayed a little because the reversing camera / dvdplayer / tv screen (the one that is part of the se pack) developed a problem..they spent 2 hours whilst we were there trying to fix it....we now have sound but no picture  We chose to take it away as we wanted to go to Newbury on Saturday / Sunday and go to have the towbar fitted today in Poole (another story :!: :evil: ) .....so we are taking it back to the dealers tomorrow evening and leaving it there for them to, hopefully, get sorted on Wednesday.

Other than that, and an awning light not working, all seems great - :lol: soooooo comfortable and spacious......I've not had a chance to fill all the cupboards up yet :lol: Roll on next weekend - then we can use it again !!

MC - Did you collect yours today, as you were hoping :?: 

Mary :blob7: :blob7:


----------



## desertsong

Hello Mary,

Sounds good and glad you're happy with. Seems like a few niggles but then it's all part of the teething, isn't it. I hope I don't get too many as I'm not very patient with things like that. I just like the sense of comfort and the idea of the seperate bedroom and end washroom. Can't wait for my first shower.

We visited ours last week but have a few extra things to do before picking it up on the 23rd. I must say, the extra wide door makes a big difference though the drinks cabinet is a little shorter than usual, but it is really well done.

Marquis manager, Andy, also informed us of a company that do platform powerlifts for wheelchairs, so up it will go and straight in. The beauty of it is that it is independant of the vehicle, no cutting lumps out of it and mutilating it. This lift plugs into the van as a power source and folds up like a suitcase on castors. We've got a demonstration next week. There might be other people who are interested so after we've seen it, I'll post my verdict.

Regards for now

Willie aka MC


----------



## RainDancer

Hello MC and Mary

Great news from Mary. I hope you enjoy your new toy. I have just returned from Ledbury from a 5 day rally with ATOC and picked up the thread again. MC you say you can't wait to use your shower, before you pick up your van have a look at the shower door. If it hangs and folds to the right give it a try closing the door. Mine used to hang on the right but I changed it to hang on the left. It gives you a bit more room when you fold the door and you don't have to worry about getting your bits trapped in the door. I will continue watching this thread for posts by both Mary and MC (Willie). If you would like any info on the 840 just ask.

Alan.

:indian:


----------



## mota-oma

Hi, RD, Just read your post, we will look into having the shower door changed around - Wouldn't like him to get his bits trapped- very painful :!: 

Just wondered whether you think its worthwhile joining the ATOC - are they a friendly bunch :?: (i know you are & MHF crowd are :!: ) but sometimes these clubs are very clicky.Your views would be appreciated.

Did you stay at Eastnor Deer Park ? We go there every year in September with our Land Rover club for a big competition - we love it and its one of our favorite places.

Mary


----------



## RainDancer

Hello Mary

Nice to hear from you. So they are still putting the doors on the wrong side in the shower. You will find it's a lot easier with the door hanging on the left . We were at Ledbury rugby club which is about a 10 - 15 min walk to the centre. I have been a member of Autotrail owners club since 1998 and they are a very friendly bunch, you can do your own thing or join in any events if you want. Do you know that you get free membership to ATOC when you buy a new van. Autotrail inform our club and you are invited to join for the rest of the year no matter what time of the year. So you could get the next 7 months for free. The subscription is £10.00 per year per van and you get a rally book and 4 magazines during the year. If you would like any moe info on ATOC just ask.

Alan.
:indian:


----------



## desertsong

Hello Folks,

Just thinking of what Alan, (Raindancer), said about the shower door, to be honest, I can't remember which way round it is. We pick it up next Tuesday, so I'll see to it then. Can't be a big thing to change it round, can it? 

I'd be interested too to hear from the ATOC. It would be like a mine MHF I'd imagine.

Looking forward to next week,

Happy motoring to you all,

MC (Willie)


----------



## 96633

Hi RainDancer you say "Autotrail inform our club and you are invited to join for the rest of the year no matter what time of the year. So you could get the next 7 months for free. The subscription is £10.00 per year per van and you get a rally book and 4 magazines during the year".

How long does it take the club to make contact? I have had my new M/H for 6 weeks now and am still waiting to be contacted. In actual fact I sent them an email at the begining of the week but have not had a response yet.


----------



## DJP

*ATOC*

Hi BrianBeru

Drop them an email and remind them
This is from the web site.
If you own an Auto-Trail Motorcaravan and would like to enjoy the benefits on offer to members of 'The Friendly Club', please use the link below to email your request to the Club Secretary.
[email protected] 
We are members and they are a very friendly bunch. Great rallies.
Rallies need to be booked in advance as they are very popular. We attended our first at Merley Court. 43 vans in attendance, great weekend.
Dennis


----------



## RainDancer

Hello Everybody

Just a bit of info about how the membership works with ATOC. The dealers are supposed to inform the manufactures (Autotrail) who has bought the vehicle. However some of the dealers are a bit slow at doing this. When the secretary of ATOC is informed by the factory usually within a week an invitation is sent to the owner for free membership.
BrianBeru you say that you have been waiting for 6 weeks as I have said if the dealer has not sent the info to the factory there would be a delay. It is OK to contact the secretary direct via e-mail ( see DJP's entry for e-mail address) for membership thus bypassing the dozy dealers. The way I see it why turn down free membership. ATOC run approx 50ish rallies a year and currently there are European ones in addition to local ones. It is possible to get discounts on such things as insurance and certain services. so after the first year, subsequent years subscription of £10.00 can easily be recouped via the discounts..

As I wrote previously nothing is compulsory at rallies if you want to join in you can or you can do your own thing. Hope this clarifys membership a bit.


Alan
:indian:


----------



## mota-oma

Hi all,
Just to let you know that i have sent an e-mail requesting info. on the ATOC and the free trial membership. Will let you know the outcome and hopefully meet up with a few of you at one of the rallies. Got to give these things a try - especially a free trial :lol: :lol: 

Have a good day :blob7: :blob7:


----------



## RainDancer

Hello mota-oma

I have sent you a PM

Check for another PM

Alan :indian:


----------



## 96633

The Autotrail Owners Club must have run out of free memberships !!! 

I emailed them at the begining of last week asking for details and again at the begining of this week but still no response.

Must be something to do with the fact that I use the wrong brand of diesel or maybe they are trying to tell me something!!!!!!!!

Have you had any response to your email mot-oma?


----------



## mota-oma

Hi Brian, You have a PM - Hope it has not dissapeared into a big black hole :roll: 

Mary


----------



## 96633

Hi Mary

It's not there. It must be in that big black hole with the reply from ATOC. Try sending me an email and see if that works.

Brian


----------



## mota-oma

Hi again Brian - i have e-mailed you this time. Hope this works :roll: 

Mary


----------



## 96633

Hi Mary

Success this time. (by the way you have a reply)

Brian

:cheers:


----------



## desertsong

Hi all, particularly Mary and Raindancer,

At last! At last! Picked it up late this afternoon, put it into storage and went home for tea. Problem is, as you will know, it's too big to park at home, so it's in storage. Well, that is until I get up tomorrow morning.

Can't wait, but we intend to take it easy for the first few days to find our way around it.

Mary, we came across something that might interest your friend, and anyone else who is disabled and has a problem with access.

Unwins Saftey Systems make portable wheelchair hoists that plug into your vehicle and like you straight up and in you go. We had a demonstration yesterday of the standing one, same priciple, just smaller, and it was excellent. But like anything these days, not cheap.

Anyway, just thought I'd let you know that we've got it now. The next couple of weeks should be interesting.

regards to all

Willie aka MC


----------



## 96633

Hi Willie

Pleased to hear that you have at last got your dream, health to drive.

Brian


----------



## mota-oma

Hi All,
Just got back from a very muddy field a couple of days ago and must have missed this thread continuation.

Willie...at last :!: :lol: you must be so pleased...i hope that you will be happy with it - we are - it is soooo comfortable. :lol: and wish you and your family lots of safe and happy travels.
We are very lucky and do not have a parking problem and are able to keep our 840 at home. Hope your storage place is not too far away from you - have you been away in it yet ?
Have been away in ours twice so far and are away this weekend....touch wood.... no probs as yet - so lets hope this continues. Still trying to fathom out how to work several items though :roll: :roll: 
Thanks for info on lift..will pass it on to our friends.

Alan....agree with you about the shower.....was it easy to change around ? Hope you had a good weekend over the bank hol at your rally.Our Land Rover event went well .... but VERY muddy (poor 'van)  Lots of cleaning over the last few days.

Well must go and re-stock MH...hubby will be home pm and will be ready to go away for weekend again. :blob7: :blob7: 

Have fun all, keep in touch

Mary :wave:


----------



## desertsong

Hello Mary,

Thanks for your response and kind words, and to Brian Beru for his too. We haven't had a chance to go out in it yet apart from a few trips out to Dartmoor and a drive to Torquay. These were educational trips to find out our limitations etc. 

I know the feeling, like you said, of trying to find how to do certain things. It is a very steep learning curve and a very sophisticated vehicle. The pack of manuals that came with it makes me feel like I'm back at school with my satchel of books everywhere I go. Just as well they're there though.

We've got about seven weeks or so before we go for a little tour round Europe, well, France, Italy, Austria and Germany, so I need to get some practice in then so that we maintain some kind of cohesion when we're on the move.

Best of luck to you all and I hope the summer is a long, hot beautiful one.
regards
Willie


----------



## cabby

we also liked the Autotrail, the model with twin beds and bathroom at the back.however preferred the rear wheel drive, also the larger shower in the Autocruise Mustang, the hand basin was also bigger, they fitted a vacumn toilet, which we find better as well.this was on an Iveco twin rear wheel chassis.not the tag axle type.when towing a twin axle caravan I noticed drag and extra wear on the tyres.The build quality was very good on the Autocruise models as well we thought.


----------



## asprn

I'm considering trading my Swift Kontiki 820 Vogue (6-wheeler) for Cheyenne 840. I spent some time in one recently at the dealers, and was immediately impressed (that terrible warm, fuzzy feeling that creeps up on you when you just know you're going to have to get one........) 

Any updates on the comments here? Any other members bought an 840? How do they hold up?

Cheers.

.


----------



## Malc

Just reading about delays to vehicle deliveries, nearly a couple of years ago my MH had to go back to Auto -Trail for warrenty jobs, to cut a long story short, I picked up the driver from A-T at the rail station just into January 2005.
Over the Christmas period he told me that all the vans in their yard awaiting PDI were broken into, the cab windows were forced and broken, the LCD screens fitted for reversing and Tv were removed and the theives exited by the doors which were left open to the elements. That caused a delay to, I believe he said in excess of 40 MH`s. 
I think they emply some security now!
Malc


----------



## 95531

Asprn,like the other posters,Monsieurclee-mong,Mota-oma,Rain dancer etc,we also have an 840,everything is fine with it EXEPT FOR THE BEDROOM AND TOILET DOORS THAT IS,the van has been back to Brownhills twice,and they are still far from right,doors jamming,locks sticking,does anyone else have this problem? or is it just our Van.that apart,this is the best van we have ever had,we change our van every year so,alas, the 840 has to go I'm afraid, thats the bad news, the good news is,yes you've guessed it,we ordered another 840,this time on the new ducato cab and chassis,the draught from the old cab doors,the(non existant)cab heating to the floor and the fifth gear swayed us,on the new ducato cab these problems seem to have been sorted,and of course,it has six gears(new gearbox)and a 3ltr engine.So,swings and roundabouts,but I have yet to see another van I would be tempted to change our 840 for.I hope this helps to convince you,I am hoping to see the new van/cab at shepton,get yerself down there with yer checkbook,regards,paddywhack.


----------



## RainDancer

Hello Asprn

Just picked up this thread. I know some people complain about faults with van. The only problem I have had with the van is that the shower door was hung on the wrong side ( not that you could not use the shower) . I rehung the door on the opposite side which makes it easier to gain access to the shower. (read my previous thread). I have done about 6000 miles since last August when I picked it up with NO problems. IMHO it is the best van on the market for long term touring. The Mustang is also a very good van but it does have a larger price tag. I hope you make the right choice and enjoy it. Hope this helps.


----------



## mota-oma

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
Hi All, 
Hope you are all having a great summer and enjoying your MH - whatever it is !! :lol: :lol: 

Hi asprn... just to let you know that buying the 840 has been the best decision ever ..... we love it. We have found it really comfortable and love the separate areas...you really do feel as if you are going to bed.
Touch wood - no problems with the Autotrail itself, just a few niggles with a few other bits:-
Truma boiler - still waiting for agent to receive parts from Truma (ours was within the recall numbers). 
DVD/Reversing camera unit - loose wiring, so camera keeps flashing on and off ( will be done at same time as Truma).
Agree with Raindancer - the shower door is probably better hung the other way around - but we have not altered this as yet.
I had the kitchen/bedroom door hung to open in towards the bedroom, and not into the kitchen (but i think this may be standard now).

We have had a Tunnit box fitted to the Fiat engine - changing down at every upward slope was driving hubby mad. (Now great!!)

Few extras such as solar panels etc etc fitted for creature comfort/ ease of living.

Must say Paddywhack, that we have not, so far, had any problems with the internal doors sticking - lets hope it stays that way(& hope you get yours sorted soon :!: ).

We spent a lot of time sitting in this MH at shows, trying to make sure that our initial 'WOW' stayed with us - so far , so good.

The 840 's BIG test will be in just over a weeks time when we take off for 6 weeks - France, Spain, Morocco and back (PG). I will report back with further thoughts after this trip.

Good luck with whatever you choose - keep us informed.

Mary 

:multi: :multi: :multi:


----------



## RainDancer

Hello mota-oma (Mary)

Long time no talk to. Great to hear that you are getting along with your 840 and adding all the personal items. Why solar panels are not fitted as standard I can't understand. The chip thing on the engine makes all the difference not so much changing down. You say you are away shortly to France and Spain. You never know I may bump into you over there I am away roughly same time until mid November. I hope it all goes well for you and enjoy it.

Alan.


----------



## desertsong

Hello folks,

Long time no write. Just to add my tu'pence worth now we've used our van a wee bit.

At first we had a few odd nights and weekends away. Very easy, no real problems, apart from the camera working intermittently depending on its mood. A real pain in the ---- (expletive deleted). Yep! must admit our doors stick too. At first I hated it, took it back, but it made no difference. Then I found that if you push it shut before turning the handle to open, hey voila! No problem Also, they don't open when you are driving along.

We recently had a tour for a couple of weeks across France, stopped at Charleville-Mezieres at the three star municipal camp site which was very good and cheap at 14 euros with hook up. Then we went up the Moselle to Bernkastel-Kues then Koblenz and Cologne and back down to Bernkastel. We stayed at the huge stellplatz at Enkirch for a couple of nights. No real problems from the van. There were five of us in it, one with multiple medical problems, which as I mentioned previously is why we got this one. 

We then went to Speyer where we stayed for a very enjoyable four days in a very interesting small town with a lot going for it. The stellplatz next to the Technik Museum is run by the hotel next door. 19 euros a night seemed a lot at first, but though not luxury, it has decent showers and toilets and that is with hook up. It is also within walking distance of the museum, the cathedral, the town and everywhere worth seeing include long walks along the banks of the Rhine. The security was first class too with an electric gate controlled from the hotel so we felt safe enough to leave the van and go into town for the day.

We then went to Heidelburg. A bad idea as it was a Sunday and everywhere was closed except a Turkish take away. Good thing was, although he had no burgers left, he got cleaned out a nearby American base the night before, he had plenty of kalb, (goat), for kebabs. Luckily for us Americans are not noted for eating goat. We had the best take away ever as the man and his wife gave us his family history and explained how they made everything themselves. I thought they were going to take us home with them. It took an hour to serve us despite on his t-shirt it said "fast food". We didn't mind as we tasted just about everything on offer and they made us Turkish tea while we waited. Very hospitable. In Speyer, another Turkisk guy gave us free Pepsi because we had to wait. I think this is a custom I would like to see adopted here.

After all that, we went to Delft. Apart from people being nice when doing their job, they all seemed miserable and arrogant. Some lightened up a bit when forced to speak to you, but otherwise, well, the natives were friendly, to each other. We then went The Hague. Even less friendly although it was hard to imagine. This was an amazing contrast to Germany where everybody was friendly, helpful and nothing was too much trouble. Even with someone in a wheelchair nothing was a problem. I'll be back.

However, back to the van. I know five people in any confined space at any time can be hard work, but this was too much. I think for a couple, maybe three people, four at a push who are very close friends, then it is okay. Five was one too many although it is a six berth vehicle and quite big. When the weather was good and we ate outside, it was easy, but the second week it rained every day and we ate, lived and did everything inside. That was a different week from the previous one. We are all still talking, just about, but I would enjoy this van better with a smaller group. However, having said that, like others have said before me, I still can't find a better van than the 840 or I would be driving that instead.

regards to all,

Willie


----------



## 95531

Hello Willie,yes I found that too,to open the bedroom/toilet doors you must push inwards,press down the handle and hey presto,but for a fifty grand plus van,well, it shouldn't happen,also the toilet being at the rear means that any friends using it through the night must come via the bedroom! Hmmm.Having siad that the set up suits us perfectly,we can put up with friends walking through our bedroom occasionally,very occasionally.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

*AUTOTRAIL*

HI ALL, PURCHASED CHEYENNE 632 THREE WEEKS AGO AT 6 MONTH OLD. DOES NOT SEEM TO HAVE BEEN USED EXCEPT FOR MAYBE CHURCH AND SUPERMARKET SHOPPING.
ONLY PROBLEM SO FAR AFTER 500 MILES WAS THAT ON LEAVING DEALERS WITHIN 20 METRES NEGOTIATED A ROUNDABOUT AT WHICH POINT THE 3 DRAWERS UNDER WARDROBE FELL OUT. SO MUCH FOR P.D.I.
SOLVED PROBLEM BY FITTING MAGNETIC CATCHES UNDR THE DRAWERS. WHY CANT MANUFACTURERS FIT PROPERLY CLOSING DRAWERS ON A £40,000 PLUS VEHICLE? OR AM I ASKING TOO MUCH!


----------



## RainDancer

Hello DTPCHEMICALS

I have had 3 Autotrails and never had a problem with drawers you should have gone straight back to your dealer (sorry I assume you bought it from a dealer). In any case it has a 3 year warranty on it. I hope you enjoy your van as much as we all do.( p.s. use lower case if you use upper case it means you are shouting.)


----------



## panda54

PaddyWhack said:


> Aspirin,like the other posters,Monsieurclee-mong,Mota-oma,Rain dancer etc,we also swings and roundabouts,but I have yet to see another van I would be tempted to change our 840 for.I hope this helps to convince you,I am hoping to see the new van/cab at shepton,get yerself down there with yer checkbook,regards,paddywhack
> 
> hi, i spoke with you and your good wife at peterborough about your van and was hopeing you can give us an update on it, have you got the niggles sorted out thanks


----------



## Oly-mota

Hi Guy's
Why has this thread stopped...My wife and I have just put a deposit on a 840 and have been glued to this thread from page 1....then nothing... :? 

Well now you have all been running about in your new home on wheels for some time now so whats your long term verdicts?

Have we wasted our money? we currently have a very well cared for and loved T reg Mohican but as I said now look forward to a 840 in a few weeks time.....

Question: what space heating is there in the 840, cant find a gas/electric fire like our Mohican has?.... or do we have to travel to the Sun  

Please resurrect this smashing thread...the forums not the same without you all.. :newb: 

Oly-mota and beta-arf


----------



## RainDancer

Hi Oly-mota.

I think the thread stopped because we were all out in our vans having fun.
Anyway here's an update for you. I swapped my 840 for a chieftain back in September. (It was an offer I could not refuse) I always thought that the 840 would be the one until we looked at the large kitchen layout on the new design and of course the garage and payload which is 1200kg. We have been to Spain since September and are very happy with the new van. Looking forward to France in May and back to Spain in September. Hope you have as much happiness with your new van when you get it as we do.


----------



## DJP

Hi Oly-mota

We moved from a Mohican to a Chieftain which does not have a fire. The Truma warm/hot! blown air heating is tons better than the Mohican fire with blown air. That was one of our initial worries. First time out in the cold with the new van we were like toast. we have camped only down to about -5 or -6 but still very warm. On 24/7 to a warmish 22/23 it will use about 3 to 4 kilos of gas in a 24 hour period. Depending on outside temp of course.


----------



## seamusog

Hello Oly-mota,there is no gas fire in the 840,no worries,the truma is the business,you will be over the moon with your new van,we are on our third 840,we now have an 840D-island bed-and we love it,we had the twin bed model on the new chassis but it had many problems,friday van?,we eventually had it exchanged for our present model,one thing I would say about your particular van,because it has two fresh water tanks there is some sort of problem with the overflow,so make sure your van has been modified,its not a big deal,unless you dont find out about it until you get to Portugal   Good luck with your new toy,if you want to know anything just ask,regards seamus(paddywhack)


----------



## Oly-mota

Hi ...thanks for your responses...

Okay about the heater all understood....we have 2 x 6kg red bottles on our Mohican think by the sound of things we may need to get some 13kg types or install our own pipe line from the north sea! :roll: we both feel the cold now we're getting on a bit.  

As you may have seen on a different thread we have not even seen the van yet, only a few snaps...but the dealers in the north of England and we are on Hayling Is on the south coast on England. The arrangement is a sort of cash on delivery if we are happy when we see it. So we are hungry for any photos that we can find....They seem to be a bit like the 840 S itself, very hard to find.

Having had an Auto-Trail before and dealt with the same dealer before we don't feel to worried about any teething problems....fingers crossed we aren't getting your old one SEMUSOG... :evil: 

Can you explain the water tank problem a bit more so we can have that checked... was there a recall on it?

Finally anybody know where we can see any more pic's or are you able to email them to us... for a 2005 Auto-Trail Cheyenne 840 S SE....

Tnx a Meg John & Sylvia


----------



## RainDancer

Hi oly-mota

have a look at Chelston motorhomes in Somerset. They have my old 840 which is a 2005 model lots of pictures for you to droole over. Try here http://b11.dominohosting.biz/gjbowd...1FD0033B99C/FCED4F9B23E7134F8025736000538C7D? I hope this helps. 
ps I nearly shed a tear when I parted with the 840 it was called BB.


----------



## Oly-mota

Hi RainDancer

Thanks every snap helps.... we note the mains convector heater... they are silent .....better at night..eh

How did she do on the long hills?... How good is the rear cam on the road, when reversing day and or at night?

John


----------



## Oly-mota

oh and--- Oly-Mota --- stands for Holiday Motor and when we talk of Oly our two little dogs get all excited.... so the new van will be called Oly2 :lol: 

John


----------



## peedee

The new Delaware looks interesting, mini version of the 840 and would fit in my driveway nicely. Good payload on the Fiat 40 Heavy/Alko. 
peedee


----------



## seamusog

Calm yer jets Oly-mota,there is no chance of you getting my old van! If you could call an 07 plate an old van! It is back at Autotrail being rubbed out and drawn back in again.The main problem was a recurrent leak,which Brownhills were unable/incapable of fixing,this resulted in serious woodwork damage,there were other issues but I do not wish to alarm you unduly,I was perfectly happy to have another 840,I believe I just got a "friday van".The water problem concerns the overflow from the secondary fresh water tank,it is an intermittent fault where,for no apparent reason,both tanks syphon out,emptying them completely,the fix is to drill a small hole in the top of the small tank overflow pipe,this seems to prevent the system syphoning out.It is only an issue with new vans.Hope this helps,seamus.


----------



## Oly-mota

oh God thanks you for that ....we had visions of lugging buckets of water for Sylvia's shower's (3 times a day or more) so we didn't have to fill the tanks up...only being silly :lol: :lol: :wink: 

sounds like you were a bit unlucky with yours, hope the new vans a bit better?

John


----------



## jillextra

We have had our 840 D for around 5 weeks now. We had a few teething problems at first but nothing we couldn't sort out our selves. Apart from the fridge that is. We went to Amsterdam in the new van for a few days between christmas and new year. The fridge worked ok on gas or mains but we noticed, on a long run the freezer compartment was either not working or low on effort. I checked the element and there was 12 v to it. A call to brownhills revealed a common fault with the element. Last friday they fitted a new element and an upgraded pcb. All credit to Brownhills who ordered and fit the parts within six days. I feel this should be on a recall as there is some danger of foodstuffs being frozen thawed and refrozen. I believe this fault is only on Thetford fridges of 180 litres with the freezer compartment integral. The island bed is great. 

Jill.


----------



## RainDancer

Oly-mota said:


> Hi RainDancer
> 
> Thanks every snap helps.... we note the mains convector heater... they are silent .....better at night..eh
> 
> How did she do on the long hills?... How good is the rear cam on the road, when reversing day and or at night?
> 
> John


Hi Oly-mota

The convector heater is not standard I fitted it (being in the electrical trade). I had the van chipped so it went from 126bhp to 156bhp , without the chip it pulled OK but if the hill was very long there was a lot of gear changing. The chip made a lot of difference. By the way I removed it before I swapped vans. The rear camera is very good however it's a pity that Autotrail don't make the aperture in the cowl square (better view) still it's cheaper to make a hole round rather than a square. If you require any more info just ask. hope this helps.


----------



## Oly-mota

Thanks for the tip Jill
We'll watch for that...

On that point did you know that when on a 12 volt supply most fridges will only retain the temp they were at at the time of switching over to 12volts.

So get it cold before you start off...


----------



## Oly-mota

Ok RainDancer

Cant wait to try her out....we have a couple of very small quite mains heaters one will warm our toe's and the other will live in the bathroom..

Q Is the vehicle battery linked to the other one? can the mains charger be switched to charge the vehicle battery ?
John


----------



## RainDancer

Hi Oly-mota

The van should have 2 leisure batteries which are linked together on the charger and yes the engine battery can be also charged.

I have sent you a PM.


----------



## Oly-mota

Hi All yee lot..
Well...you'll never guess what happened today.......yes the dealer rang to let us know that the van will be delivered to our door next Tuesday, that’s two days early...oooohwer we'er so excited to be taking delivery...even if it is a second have jobby....so if you buy second-hand you get it delivered on time too...

The old Mohican is now looking very bare
we’ve rip out all our personal touches
God knows why we had so much stuff
Its a wonder she didn’t give up her wheels, for crutches!

Its all piled high in our conservatory
Bags and bags of things are stacked up high
Don’t know where its all going to go
But stashing it on the new van, we'll just have to try

New van has more storage cupboards
and more space under the beds
So we'll be able to get it all on I'm sure
Might even be able to carry more!, and empty one of me sheds!

Wife’s been buying new bedding and things!
and even has plans for which ornaments goes where
Suppose I'll have to fit more mains sockets for her too
Time its all back on, I'll only have one cupboard, its not fare

Still I'll be able to rest up when we’re camped
Sipping a large stiff drink and socking up the sun
While she's nattering with who ever’s next door
Time she gets back I'll be good and plonked, and flat out on the floor!

Never was good at ritting annd spelting words...but you get the drift!

We just cant wait…
:multi: :multi: :multi:


----------



## 109407

*autotrail chyanne 840D*

Hi everyone!
I have to say, we are full time motorhomers, we collected the 840 on 29th oct 08, having waited nine months, it had all our needs! sadly it had more problems than is acceptable on a new vehicle! and this is our third.
Within the first two weeks, the water pump had gone, the bed broke its fragile hinges,and we are only small people! there was a grommet missing from the kitchen window allowing condensation to get in.
The small window in the lounge had a scratch in between, needed a new window, the main door did not shut without banging, so much so it broke the blind in the door! the thermostat did not work properly on the oven, when on number 9 it only got to about heat of 2/3.
And the latest problem is delamination of the floor in three places, we have had the biggest battle with b/hills Newark-and Autotrail Hull, the vehicle is at this moment in for repairs to the delamination.
We are retired people just spent £60.000 for our dream vehicle we are not in the best of health, and the battle goes on! when we asked for help no one wanted to listen! at b/hills website speak to tom, tom being at the top of the chain in directors!!! I received the rudest email back! they just don't give a damn.
I still battle on, watch this space, because I intend to take this complaint much further, should I not be totally satisfied with the results of the repairs!

Thanks for letting me sound off!
Spirit.


----------



## Oly-mota

Hi Spirit
Very sad to hear of your woe's....and as we both read your post at the same time my wife and I both said b/hills once more....we just dont know how they stay in business!

We have just got our 2005 Autotrail Cheyenne 850 S from Oaktree near Nottininghm. Its our second, second hand van fom there. Niether have arrived completly trouble free but Oaktree have been most helpful and all at thier own cost too... Not saying they are squeaky clean but think they do try to please.

Hope you get things sorted soon and can enjoy your dream van, keep us posted.

J&S


----------



## 109407

*thanks J & S*



Oly-mota said:


> Hi Spirit
> Very sad to hear of your woe's....and as we both read your post at the same time my wife and I both said b/hills once more....we just dont know how they stay in business!
> 
> We have just got our 2005 Autotrail Cheyenne 850 S from Oaktree near Nottininghm. Its our second, second hand van fom there. Niether have arrived completly trouble free but Oaktree have been most helpful and all at thier own cost too... Not saying they are squeaky clean but think they do try to please.
> 
> Hope you get things sorted soon and can enjoy your dream van, keep us posted.
> 
> J&S


Thanks J & S
May you have many happy trouble free miles in your new vehicle!
ENJOY!
spirit


----------

